# tien basic coilover



## 2000se2.0 (Feb 26, 2003)

does anyone have any knowledge of the tien coilover system? they seem to have a basic coilover setup rated at 336lb springs and are only $890 for the full set. is it worth it?


----------



## Victorious (Jun 13, 2002)

It isn't available as yet. IMHO, I believe it is worth it. For $890, you get a height abdjustable coilover with a shortened damper. Compared to AGX/GC combo, which is about the same price. IT is a better option. The TEIN has a shortened damper, and it's a one piece coilover.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Victorious said:


> *It isn't available as yet. IMHO, I believe it is worth it. For $890, you get a height abdjustable coilover with a shortened damper. Compared to AGX/GC combo, which is about the same price. IT is a better option. The TEIN has a shortened damper, and it's a one piece coilover. *


cant agree more... that is also why im going with their full Super Street Damper system soon.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

This is the true Non ricer way to lower your car. TEIN is a highly respected Japanese suspension company and they put millions of dollars into research, so rest assured that youre not getting a POS product. I plan on getting the basic dampers too. According to import mags, they should be available in April, we shall soon find out.


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

All B14 too! Why don't they ever think of us B13 people damnit? I would LOVE to buy some of 'em if they made some for my car...but the chances of that happening are pretty slim. Oh well. And I'm not spending 1300 or whatever it is for Motivational.


----------

